#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-29
<wrst> wb... i think? xTEMPLARx
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-30
<chris4585> wrst, I just took off the casing on my external hdd and hooked it directly to my mobo and I'm getting way faster than what I was
<chris4585> I'm just happy I actually had an IDE cable laying around
<chris4585> moving 200gbs of data would not have been fun at 900kb/sec speeds..
<chris4585> right now getting 27mb/sec
<chris4585> which is way more acceptable
<chris4585> not to mention when I'm done moving this data I'm gonna put this hdd in my media build and I wont have to worry about running out of space :D
<chris4585> I kind of wish I have done this sooner, it was pretty easy to take apart
 * wrst wonders if upgrading a server to 12.10 is a bad idea
 * wrst does it anyway
<Juzzy> we run 12.10
<Juzzy> its np
<wrst> Juzzy: its just on my little home server so not really an issue but good to know i won't be banging my head against the wall!
<Juzzy> :p
<wrst> thought it seemed like they were consumed with ads on the desktop
<wrst> so probably not a lot of server stuff happening :)
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> hey hey chris4585
<wrst> just went 100% systemd on arch
<chris4585> nice
<chris4585> I'm in limbo right now, just playing with 12.10 and it is fast but... I feel like beating my head against something while using it
<wrst> yes quicker boots and much nicer looking boots not all the text scrolling
<wrst> just upgraded a server to 12.10
<chris4585> ah, what do you see now?
<chris4585> I liked the old text scrolling but whatever, doesn't affect performance or anything
<Unit193> Since Cherokee was pulled from Debian, 12.10 doesn't have Cherokee either.
<chris4585> never heard of it :o
<Unit193> httpd I like and use, the CVE isn't an issue for me either.
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> wrst, received my new motherboard today, its working, I just have a billion wires I need to sort though and fresh install
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-31
<xTEMPLARx> don't forget to get your free copy of Crossover today
<xTEMPLARx> http://flock.codeweavers.com/
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: about time you show up
<xTEMPLARx> whaaaa?
<xTEMPLARx> i have to work every once in a while
<xTEMPLARx> :)
<wrst> ha ha ok xTEMPLARx i suppose but you can atleast drop in
<xTEMPLARx> I can?  sweet!  Lemme grab my board!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: that's pretty sweet but i must say i never use windows apps any more at home
<wrst> on the rare occasion i just fire up a VM
<xTEMPLARx> my main reason is for here at work... If it will run Microsoft Office worth a darn, I may give it a shot
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i've had decent luck with that on plain ol' wine, but that was office 2007
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-01
<ComputerChic> Hi all
<chris4585> hello ComputerChic
<ComputerChic> chris4585: Hi
<ComputerChic> chris4585: How are you?
<chris4585> I'm okay, welcome to our channel :)
<ComputerChic> ty
<chris4585> how are things tonight ComputerChic ?
<ComputerChic> Good, Just waking up. Having a cup of coffee.
<chris4585> ah good stuff
<ComputerChic> Yeah, I haven't been in this channel in a long while.
<chris4585> I just really discovered cairo-dock for the first time and I'm hitting myself with my keyboard because I've ignored it in the past...
<chris4585> oh okay, well welcome back, it is a little dead right now
<ComputerChic> Do you guys ever have group get togethers with people in here?
<ComputerChic> Like in person.
<ComputerChic> Cairo is a good docky.  I have it on my netbook.
<chris4585> I've never been to one, but they can happen and have happened before
<ComputerChic> I don't had them. Maybe next time I will go. Might be fun.
<ComputerChic> know**
<ComputerChic> chris4585: What distros are you running? What is your computing setup?
 * chris4585 pokes wrst 
<chris4585> ComputerChic, I'm currently using Manjaro Linux (based on arch), it is basically the linux mint of arch, and I'm playing with my desktop, but will probably go with compiz stand alone
<chris4585> thanks for asking :D
<chris4585> same to you?
<chris4585> sorry phone
<ComputerChic> chris4585: Desktop~ Fedora Kde Spin on an ibm intellistation 500gb hd 16gb ram. Laptop~ Dell Precision m6300 Fedora. Netbook~ Asus Ubuntu netbook remix. Server~ CentOS
<chris4585> nice, I'm not really a KDE fan but it does look good
<chris4585> I just got an Asus motherboard :)
<wrst> greetings chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> all going well?
<chris4585> yeah, still working on my computer, it still looks like a mess :)
<wrst> but as long as it works ;)
<chris4585> indeed
<chris4585> I had the worst time ever installing linux the other day...
<chris4585> after installing windows I wanted manjaro to dual boot, but manjaro needed to be written to my usb and unetbootin doesn't do it correctly... and after wasted several hours I find a windows utility to do it, windisk32 or something
<wrst> unetbootin is generally a pain for me
<Unit193> LinuxLiveUSB creator for windows seems to be the best. :P
<wrst> dd works nicely
<Unit193> I either messed up with dd, made an ISO wrong, or am expecting something a tad different.
<chris4585> I actually tried dd on my older computer and it didn't seem to be working or user error
<chris4585> I've used it before and it worked though
<chris4585> so knowing that I installed linux on my spare because I just put in a new/older hdd in it
<Unit193> Check if the ISO supports it, fdisk -l xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<chris4585> Disk manjaro-xfce-0.8.1-x86_64.iso: 1743 MB, 1743781888 bytes, 3405824 sectors
<chris4585> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<chris4585> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<chris4585> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<chris4585> Disk identifier: 0x65139cbb
<chris4585> I'm going to assume that is a yes?
<Unit193> http://pastebin.com/MQAxKnBf That's better.
<wrst> a Unit193 spotting in tennessee... oh noes
 * wrst wonders what xTEMPLARx is up to
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-02
<ComputerChic> Hi all
<chris4585> welcome back ComputerChic
<ComputerChic> hey
<chris4585> night time is usually dead
 * cyberanger isn't sure it's night for her
<chris4585> probably not
<chris4585> but she said something about a meetup? so I don't know
<cyberanger> ah, yeah, she did
<cyberanger> just joins so many channels, looke potentially automated
<cyberanger> don't think it is, but it's a lot of channels
<wrst> like xTEMPx is actually here... that loser
<alyawn> morning
<wrst> morning alyawn, how are you doing?
<alyawn> doing good... glad it's a bit warmer in my basement today :)
<wrst> ha ha its a bit warmer everywhere today it seems
<alyawn> but, as we all know... Winter is Coming
<wrst> yes it is
<wrst> hopefully snow!
<cyberanger> hey alyawn
<cyberanger> it was worse a few hours ago
<cyberanger> alyawn: you involved in DC423?
<alyawn> I guess so... I went to the meeting this week :)
<alyawn> met some guys
<cyberanger> I was going to, hurricane sandy changed those plans
<alyawn> ah... bummer
<alyawn> are you going to the thing tonight?
<cyberanger> what thing tonight? I don't recall anything tonight
<alyawn> ah... it's a joint dc423/Chugalug party
<alyawn> http://chugalug.org/widget/2693/HallowedThanksMas
<cyberanger> oh, Mike Harrison's HallowedThanksMas party, yeah
<alyawn> yeah.. .he also invited dc423
<alyawn> (and who knows who else)
<cyberanger> I uh can't unfortunately, I get off one shift at one job at 7, gotta close it down, so really that's like 8pm, then gotta be back here for a night shift at another job
<cyberanger> so it'd be more driving than even saying hello
<alyawn> ouch... understood
<alyawn> I'm just happy I finally got my superdrive working on my MBP today
<cyberanger> yeah, hope mike doesn't burn his place again
<alyawn> burn? again?
<cyberanger> I recall his "toy" back in march 2011
<alyawn> I met mike at the dc423 meeting... seems like a fun guy
<cyberanger> he, uh had a homeade flamethrower if I recall right
<alyawn> wow... nice
<cyberanger> and it was seen from somewhere, he thought the wal-mart below, two fire depts & one sherrif's office visit later, all cool about the thing
<cyberanger> but it was certainly a story
<alyawn> nice
<alyawn> well, I don't really have a toy to bring, but I will bring my wife and perhaps some alcohol
<cyberanger> I'll see most of the group between now & chattacon, half the group at chattacon
<cyberanger> and will have a mess with wifi again I'll bet
<cyberanger> cleveland just doesn't feel as close to chattanooga anymore, and since work in athens picked up, even cleveland isn't close
<cyberanger> you go to any of the chugalunches?
<cyberanger> if you do, I'll try to make sure your aware of the next one I go to (few & far between, due to my messy fridays)
<alyawn> never been, but certainly could
<alyawn> chattacon?
<alyawn> never heard of that either
<alyawn> I went to Dragon*Con this year, though
<cyberanger> http://www.chattacon.org/drupal/
<cyberanger> I'll be in Computer Gaming again, I think
<alyawn> how is it I've never heard of this before? It's as old as I am
<alyawn> and I was born here
<cyberanger> idk, but now you have
<alyawn> :)
<alyawn> good lord, and it's in January
<cyberanger> much more recent is ConNooga, but I've yet to go, a friend is involved in that, I'm loyal to Chattacon, but will likely be at both this year
<cyberanger> yeah, late Jan.
<cyberanger> so there's time
<cyberanger> well, gotta get ready for work, can't believe it's that time already
<alyawn> well... have a good one
<alyawn> thanks for all the info :)
<cyberanger> welcome, I'll bbl
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-03
<vychune> hey hey hey
<vychune> how yall doing
<vychune> anybody having problems with X after updating?
<vychune> i cant seem to stop x from restart all the time
<vychune> *restarting
<Unit193> No more than before, thankfully...
<vychune> what cha mean>
<vychune> s/>/?
<vychune> dang just seg fault again
<vychune> *faulted
<vychune> idk what the heck is going on
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-28
<wrst> nice quit message Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Heh, danke.
<wrst> welcome
<Unit193> Someone else had it years ago, haven't seen him in a long time.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-29
<hackfu> Hello
<average_guy> hello hackfu
<Unit193> average_guy, hackfu: Howdy.
<hackfu> Hows it going?
<Unit193> Watchin' Walking Dead.
<average_guy> playin with 14.04/unity VM Here
<Unit193> average_guy: Heh, wow.  You're quite quick.
<Unit193> hackfu: So what brings you to -tn?
<hackfu> My wife's mother passed away last month and we inherited her estate so we came here for some arrangements.
<hackfu> estate/farm
<hackfu> Just outside downtown Franklin, TN
<hackfu> about 700 rolling acres
<hackfu> with 12 acre lake with dock
<average_guy> sounds expencive
<hackfu> http://imgur.com/a/RD7xC#0
<hackfu> Here is a gallery of photos from the estate and the property
<average_guy> whatever
<average_guy> I got 2 of those
<hackfu> :)
<wrst> hello hackfu
<hackfu> morning
<wrst> how are you doing?
<hackfu> I'm really good
<hackfu> how are you dear?
<wrst> its morning... I'm not for sure yet
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-30
<hackfu> Good morning.
<netritious> don't know how much longer I can avoid staring at the halloween candy.
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> netritious, its calling your name isn't it?
<netritious> it is chris4585 lol
<Unit193> Candy?
<netritious> "It's ok, one peice is ok...."
<Unit193> Wait until tomorrow, goes on sale like you wouldn't believe. \o/
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> man I work in retail so I've seen halloween candy since like august
<netritious> Unit193: yep that's what I'm waiting on
<netritious> lol
<Unit193> :D
<netritious> "Just on bag chris4585, it's all gonna be ok...."
<netritious> *one
<chris4585> lol
<netritious> i did read recently that a new study finds chocolate to be as addictive as [insert additive columbian drug here]
<Unit193> Coffee!
<netritious> was it coffee? that's probably it
<netritious> I am completely addicted to coffee. And now I want some chocolate....brb
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> chocolate is amazing
<Unit193> Chocolate coffee?
<chris4585> I try not to eat too much sweets though
<netritious> my first cup i drink with a teaspoon of sugar, the rest black. (first cup is almost always to strong for my tastebuds)
<chris4585> ah, you see when I do enjoy coffee, I add like 6 or 8 scoops of sugar
<netritious> I try to avoid food in general, but food can't seem to provide me the same level of courtesy
<Unit193> French press, anyone?
<netritious> Unit193: I drink it all. Even that nasty stuff from circle K.
<netritious> Starbucks, Ugly Mug, whole bean, ground, instant, any roast is fine. Turkish Rulz
<netritious> Unit193: I have a french press from Starbucks, but almost always use a stanard "coffee pot."
<netritious> takes to long
<hackfu> Good morning.
<netritious> Hello hackfu
<hackfu> How are you netritious?
<netritious> Doing well...about to get a good sugar buzz going on hackfu. How about yourself?
<hackfu> We just moved to TN last week.
<hackfu> My wife's mother passed away and she left us her estate and land, so we moved in here for a few months.
<hackfu> but eventually we plan to lease it.
<Unit193> Doesn't really take long for me, and it's wonderfully magic and good, but broke. :(
<hackfu> Its in Franklin TN
<netritious> Sorry to hear that hackfu. Where are you from originally?
<hackfu> NYC.
<netritious> Cool. Assuming you're into ubuntu?
<hackfu> Of course.
<netritious> Me too. :)
<netritious> Long time or new user?
<netritious> Unit193: How do you boil your water? We have a crappy electric stove. :/
<hackfu> http://imgur.com/a/43cTx#0
<hackfu> Here are pictures of the estate and the land.
<hackfu> About 20,000 square feet on 700 acres of land.
<hackfu> netritious I've been using ubuntu for years nopw.
<netritious> desktop, server, both?
<Unit193> netritious: Yep, stovetop.
<netritious> Unit193: I say it takes to long because one day I made a pot of coffee after getting the water to a roil and was having a cup from the pot while waiting to press.
<Unit193> Hah.
<netritious> so, water in pan, place n stove, turn heat on high, fill water in coffee maker, add new filter and coffee, turn on, pour cup from pot, pouring water into french press
<hackfu> we are hosting a party today
<netritious> about like that Unit193
<netritious> hackfu: what kind of party?
<hackfu> formal dressing and white tables.
<hackfu> and all that boring stuff
<netritious> could be worse.
<netritious> at least as host no drink minimum at the bar ;-)
<Unit193> netritious: Ah, normal kettle, so works faster than that. :P
<netritious> Unit193: i do need a proper kettle :/
 * netritious pokes wrst
<Unit193> Yes you do. :P
<hackfu> What parts of TN are you guys in
<hackfu> Anybody close to Franklin
<netritious> hackfu: near memphis tn
<hackfu> lright
<netritious> chris4585: still using arch?
<chris4585> netritious, eh, I was the other day, or manjaro, but I'm currently using mint / cinnamon
<netritious> how do you like mint?
<chris4585> I love mint, it usually just works
 * Unit193 grumbles.
<netritious> does mint have a restricted packages equivalent for flash and such like ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<chris4585> I believe so
<chris4585> the other day I tried to install ubuntu for giggles but I couldn't get it to boot to desktop, the mini iso decided it did not like my keyboard or just froze
<netritious> oops!
<netritious> newer machine?
<chris4585> yes, about as beast as it gets for a desktop power user lol
<netritious> Unit193: eat some chocolate...you'll feel better
<Unit193> Speaking of mini, I created my own openbox-desktop meta, and live ISO. :P
<netritious> chris4585: I think I saw some imgur pics once
<netritious> nice Unit193
<netritious> where's the how to? :-)
<Unit193> Still kind of a work in progress, but looks pretty good to me, only problem now is I need to re-setup my server for faster (meaning, faster than 120KB/s) download speeds to whomever is trying to get the 670MB ISO. :P
<netritious> chris4585: quick specs?
<Unit193> netritious: It's a meta, so install from mini and apt-get --no-install-recommends install openbox-desktop after adding repo. :P
<netritious> ah ok. ppa repo?
<Unit193> ...I should add that to a ppa, yeah.  Nope, self-hosted repo. :P
<netritious> have to start somewhere :)
<chris4585> netritious, http://i.imgur.com/JCs3DIp.png
<chris4585> Unit193, that sounds pretty awesome about the openbox meta package
<Unit193> Remembered I had a people.ubuntu.com, that should be fast enough. :P
<chris4585> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200599887506783&l=3e24e332db
<netritious> nice one chris4585
<Unit193> netritious: If you wanted to try it out in a VM, you could wait about an hour for me to upload it, or I could link you to instructions. :P
<netritious> dont rush on my account. if its available im more likely to try it. ;)
<netritious> chris4585: which mainboard do you have?
<Unit193> Not really a rush, just didn't think about it before. :P
 * netritious slaps wrst with a fish :D
<Unit193> Always, never forget to do that.
<netritious> i cant remember if that was from mirc or what...feeling old
<Unit193> "Large trout"
<netritious> that or icq lol...feeling old
<netritious> hey we could all create havoc now that wrst is away.
<netritious> who is going to start flooding with ascii art raise your hand...
 * Unit193 has plenty.
<Unit193> Too bad channel is logged and mode +c :P
<netritious> oh darn...spoiling all the fun lol
<chris4585> sorry I had to leave
<chris4585> netritious, thanks, its like my pride and joy
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> netritious, I have a asus 880 chipset I believe
<chris4585> 760G actually, it gets the job done though
<chris4585> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131942
<wrst> netritious: I am hurt I thought I created enough havoc and didnt need help :-)
<Unit193> netritious: http://people.ubuntu.com/~unit193/openbox-desktop-13.10-i386.iso :P
<Unit193> wrst: I'm advertising again. :(
<wrst> why not Unit193? its Ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-31
<chris4585> what wrst said, not to mention anything openbox is awesome
<wrst> :-)
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> how goes things wrst ?
<wrst> pretty good you?
<chris4585> I'm redoing my control center and I'm liking what I've got so far
<chris4585> but I'm good :D
<wrst> control center?
<Unit193> Big secret.
<chris4585> sorry about that, I'm messing with wires lol
<wrst> howdy Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy again.
<wrst> I tried Ubuntu touch some more , it has some promise
<Unit193> ...You're saying openbox doesn't work with touch? :(
<netritious> wrst: not enough havoc if no ascii art flooding ;-)
<wrst> ha well that is Unit193 's department
<netritious> Unit193: d/l iso now
<wrst> how are you doing netritious ? and Unit193 has a pretty slick openbox swetup
<netritious> doing fine wrst...you?
<wrst> doing well, I am tinkering with this nexus 7 I should have gotten one of these a long time ago
<Unit193> Yey!  He doesn't hate it. :P
<Unit193> netritious: Great.
<Unit193> \o   LET'S   o/
<Unit193>  |>  DISCO! <|
<Unit193> < \         / >
<netritious> lol
<Unit193> I have a couple small, no color ones, not many. :P
<netritious> Unit193: did you follow a tut to make the meta package, or ...you are just ninjaro like that?
<Unit193> wrst: Annnnd I have a merge proposal in for ubiquity that will make it show up in the Openbox menu, and the maintainer/dev said it looked good.
<wrst> cool Unit193
<Unit193> netritious: I had been working on xubuntu-core meta, and got sidetracked by something a couple from my loco were going to do a couple years ago. :P
<wrst> are you starting an openbox derivative?
<Unit193> (So, neither?)
<Unit193> wrst: Nah, at least not long term.
<Unit193> May go on the netbook though.
<wrst> would be great on a netbook
<netritious> i've always assumed a meta pkg was just a config file defining some other packages to be installed.
<Unit193> Depends, I used germinate, for the most part.
<netritious> Unit193: that's neat...bookmarked
<Unit193> netritious: It's not the home, just there for now.  When I uploaded, I deleted several outdated things on there. :P
<netritious> Unit193: i meant germinate is neat :-) haven't tried the iso yet.
<Unit193> Aha, I should read the manpage, or something, of germinate. >_>   That was my other guess.
<Unit193> chris4585: Keep zapping yourself with the wires?
<netritious> chris4585: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877 <-- my board
<netritious> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285 <-- cpu
<netritious> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239223 <-- ram (x4)
<netritious> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130765 <-- gpu
<chris4585> Unit193, well my ethernet jack lost its tab
<chris4585> :/
<chris4585> netritious, I'm kind of jelly of your mobo
<chris4585> I wanted to get a sabertooth at the time, but right now I'm stuck with what I got, also that is pretty respectable, I love amd's fx cpus
<netritious> yeah our systems are probably more alike than different
<netritious> my main system drive is Samsung 840 pro but watching revolution ATM...
<chris4585> lol yes, I have two regular 840s
<Unit193> netritious: Oh, and I ended up not waiting for trusty to get cryptsetup and backport it myself, pulled from Debian and rebuilt.  Shouldn't matter much as the biggest change is in the package cryptsetup and I'll be using/am using cryptsetup-bin and libcryptsetup4.  Works nicely! (With truecrypt volumes.)
<average_guy> http://imgur.com/a/43cTx#0
<average_guy> oops...
<average_guy> again...
<wrst> nice place average_guy  :-)
<average_guy> good morning wrst :)  I do get tired of PuTTY posting my clipboard everytime I right click
<wrst> can you change that setting?
<wrst> that used to annoy me now I have gotten so that I like it when I use putt
<wrst> y
<average_guy> It is sooooo good to not be working today.  I have been ready for some time off to nerd-out with my computers.
<wrst> ha ha good deal, what are you doing today? so we can live through you as we slave away :)
<average_guy> I'm playing with Vsphere on my servers right now
<average_guy> I have vsphere being from the linux world, but my brother who is an sysadmin for a bank in NC insists vsphere is the way of the future
<average_guy> I *hate vsphere
<wrst> I'm not very familiar with vmware stuff, being the hobbyist I am
<average_guy> I too am simply a hobbiest, but I just like to learn and stay up on how things are changing.
<average_guy> plus ppl keep giving me commercial grade hardware and I feel obligated to do SOMETHING awesome with it
<average_guy> so diskless servers/SAN is what I trying for
<wrst> nice :)
<twayneprice> average_guy: I use vsphere a lot.
<wrst> morning twayneprice
<wrst> average_guy, twayneprice is a pro ;)
<twayneprice> how's it going wrst
<wrst> well twayneprice how about you?
<twayneprice> Pretty good. Just had lunch.  :)
<wrst> Me too, it just brightens up the day :)
<cyberanger> then you get that 2:30 feeling...
<wrst> well with a two year old i had a 3AM feeling... so the 2:30 feeling might just be a straight up nap!
<twayneprice> wrst: Good idea!  I should pull a Costanza and sleep under my desk.  :)
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> bonus points if you use a cot you keep at your desk with a noisey hippo like abby sciuto
<twayneprice> cyberanger: I had to do a search on abby sciuto   :)
<cyberanger> not an ncis fan, that's ok, I had to search for the seinfeld reference
<cyberanger> he's done some good stand up too
<twayneprice> We must be a generation apart.  :)
<wrst> nexus 5 is released....
 * wrst waits to see if he can get it to work
<cyberanger> not entirely sure if it's a generation apart as much as I've forgotten alot about the show
<cyberanger> since it's been awhile since it wasn't just reruns
<twayneprice> Actually I just watched the reruns.  I never watched it while it was on.
<twayneprice> wrst: Looks like a pretty good phone for $350.
<wrst> yeah twayneprice, if it will work on ting I'm in
<wrst> they are having to negotiate that with sprint so we shall see but seems to be a fairly positive feel it will happen
<wrst> but its not going to verizon
<wrst> I have never filled up a 16GB phone but with no SD card slot I will probably go with the 32GB option
<cyberanger> oh yeah, scratch previous statement, two missing features
<cyberanger> microsd card reader and dual sim slots
<wrst> yeah sd card missing is a pain, but seems like samsung is one of the few left doing that especially on a higher end phone
<cyberanger> yeah, sadly
<wrst> and I like a replaceable battery also, but they say without it they can be thinner
<cyberanger> that scratches it off my list, can't verify it's off
<wrst> cyberanger: from my understanding of how this phone works i could be on cdma and then also use a gsm carrier, so while not dual sim, for me it could work almost that way... maybe
<cyberanger> if it's built like a world phone
<wrst> I suspect it is but again certainly not for sure and really won't mater to me really
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-01
<netritious> Happy Halloween! passed little candy this year
<netritious> *passed out
<Juzzy> cool
<Juzzy> stormed us out
<netritious> rain let up just enough for us
<netritious> how's it going Juzzy
<Juzzy> pretty good man
<Juzzy> i was in chattanooga last weekend
<Juzzy> to pick up a big pizza oven
<Juzzy> most of you guys are in knoxville tho, right?
<netritious> near Memphis tn here
<netritious> pizza oven? opening restaurant?
<Juzzy> I bought a drivein movie theater this summer
<Juzzy> been remodeling and stocking it
<netritious> nice!
<netritious> my family enjoys the Drib
<netritious> *drive in
<Juzzy> cool
<netritious> rut roh: http://boingboing.net/2013/10/31/badbios-airgap-jumping-malwar.html
<twayneprice> netritious: I was reading that yesterday.  I don't see how an uninfected pc could start running code from what it's microphone picked up, though.
<twayneprice> Ah.  I just re-read. Now, I see.
<netritious> yeah it's pretty nasty
<twayneprice> crypto locker scares me the most right now.
<cyberanger> oh zoinks, that's real nasty, ultrasonic networking
<average_guy> wow, that's crazy stuff
<netritious> twayneprice: that's old right? type of ransomware?
<netritious> an admin buddy mentioned it to me recently but sounded like ransomware from 2007 has resurfaced or...?
<cyberanger> netritious: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/cryptolocker-ransomware-information#contact
<cyberanger> apperently still an issue, idk if it resurfaced or some people just are slow to update
<wrst> oh wow that's wild
<twayneprice> netritious: most of the ransomware I've seen has been a bluff trying to get you to send them money but your files were still there.  This one actually encrypts your files and then deletes them if you don't pay.  There is no getting them back unless you have an backup before they were encrypted.
<twayneprice> CryptoLocker is a ransomware program that was released around the beginning of September 2013.
<Omnifrog> !song
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-02
<Omnifrog_> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/11/01/2323246/microsoft-to-can-skype-api-third-party-products-will-not-work
<netritious> twayneprice: http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/11/how-to-avoid-cryptolocker-ransomware/ <--fourth paragraph...it's been around.
<netritious> The earliest iterations were defeated because they stored the passphrase to unlock the encryption in the malware itself, although...
<netritious> I do recall hearing about "fakers" that weren't the real thing, don't recall that being the norm though.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-03
<netritious> are netsplits still normal on fn?
<Unit193> Not so much, but every so often.  Firit few there for a while.
<wrst> Unit193: did you break the internet again?
<cyberanger> netritious: normal, no
<cyberanger> but somebody still likes causing issues nonetheless
<cyberanger> from time to time
<cyberanger> most of what I've seen lately is the usual ping timeout
<netritious> decided to research ransomeware...wikipedia has some interesting history about it.
<netritious> looks like it goes back a lot farther than I thought
<wrst> howdy netritious
<netritious> howdy wrst how's your weekend going?
<wrst> going well netritious, doing some nexus 5 research at the moment
<netritious> wrst: what do you plan to put on your nexus 5?
<wrst> as in ROM?
<wrst> I'm putting 4.4 on my tablet right now... or I think I am... :)
<netritious> That's KitKat wrst?
<wrst> yes
<wrst> and my daughter just came over luckily I had her account set up
<wrst> she loves HER tablet
<wrst> well I just upgraded Google stock kitkat over CyanogenMod and it is starting... didn't expect that
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-27
<Omnifrog> http://www.carrotmuseum.co.uk/history.html
<wrst> Carrots!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-27
<Unit193> Also, I refer to TN as "Texas' outpost in the north" >_>
<wrst> Unit193: bite me , Texas is TN south we saved their rear
<Unit193> Hah!  Yeah, but their way of keeping an eye on them Northerns...
<wrst> Bah
<Unit193> Humbug?
<Unit193> Also, hello wrst!
<wrst> Hello Unit193 , what's up?
<Unit193> Doing stuff, you know, the usual. :P
<Unit193> You?
<Unit193> Got colder! \o/
<Unit193> Temp: 54 F (12 C) ~ Overcast ~ Humidity: 57% ~ Observed: Tue 27, 19:21
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-28
<wrst> About the same here, been raining a lot
<Unit193> We've already managed to hit 32F.
<wrst> We have at night had a couple of good  frost
<aedend> Ive got an old android phone I don't use anymore. Any ideas of something cool I could use it for?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-29
<Juzzy> no clue
<Juzzy> which is odd bc i do a ton of iot
<Juzzy> they should be great at that, they are mini computers
<Juzzy> great wifi, sd cards
<Juzzy> just no sensor interface
<average_guy> I made an android phone into IPwebcam
<average_guy> just fer fun
<aedend> I was thinking about some type of server
<aedend> instead of using something like a raspberry pi, i was thinking I could use the phone as an irc bouncer
<average_guy> that would be a cool idea aedend
<average_guy> I do have a BOX of old android phones.  I thought of trying to build a mini cluster as I have several of matching hardware
<average_guy> the hardware is so limited though, there are easier ways..
<average_guy> windows 10 does not like Ubuntu.  The have a new Samba protocol and don't, by default, recognize anything else :(  https://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2015-September/193886.html
<average_guy> I'm suddenly loving webmin
<Ubik> I suspect the reason behind the new Samba protocol (which is only enabled by default) is specifically to break compatibility with Linux/BSD/whatever running Samba (think of how many embedded NAS devices, etc. there are. I have a 250GB NAS, don't have it up at the moment, but I can guarantee you it doesn't work with 10...  if I connect to it from my laptop, Samba will identify the server specifically as
<Ubik> Samba running on Linux.)
<Ubik> Of course, the option of backwards-compatibility probably exists in there, and only so that M$ can say "See, it's still compatible with Linux, you just have to turn it on" so that nobody can accuse them of purposely trying to break it.
<rfinley> I believe you are correct Ubik.  the link I provided takes you to instructions to 'fix' the compatability issue but I imagine MS views breaking linux compatability  as a security upgrade
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-30
<cyberanger> Guess that's why I like NFS anyway
 * Unit193 doesn't use NFS. >_>
<cyberanger> Unit193: you use SSHFS, right?
<Unit193> Used to use samba, might still a little.  But yeah, sshfs is used.
<cyberanger> Beats Samba
<wrst> I like NFS makes automounting on reboot really easy, I could never get that to happen withsshfs
<cyberanger> wrst: there may have been a way with a passwordless ssh key, but openvpn and nfs was more powerful to me
<wrst> yes I had that working with sshfs at one time but it wasn't as reliable and also getting the mount to happen before the netowrk and all that was a lot more graceful with nfs since its designed to work that way
<cyberanger> wrst: exactly, that's why I use openvpn and nfs, the two are graceful about connection issues
<wrst> Yes exactly
<wrst> Oh no it is a HeadlessHorseman
<HeadlessHorseman> :D
<aedend> weird, I've never really seen this much activity in the channel before.
<aedend> the elusive wrst did you receive your discount promo from my droplet activation?
<aedend> This is an honest question. not trolling. I'm just curious has to how much of the stuff you all talk about setting up and using, is it out of necessity or just hobby?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-31
<HeadlessHorseman> Or just plain makes things better/nicer/easier/more secure.  Technically some things aren't "needed", but they do make things better.
<aedend> better/nicer/easier/more secure for what? A desktop computer, a private server... just curious
<HeadlessHorseman> Depends on what you're referring to.  I already have/had gvpe setup as a VPN so I could securely access other computers (creating a virtual LAN), now I've got it so I can actually route all traffic from, say my netbook, over the VPN so if I'm at a coffee shop or whatnot nobody can sniff out what I'm doing.
<aedend> If you're not doing anything other than simply browsing the web, say, reading up on current events etc... nothing personally data sensitive, why the vpn at a coffee shop?
<aedend> I understand the benefits of having a vpn to tunnel traffic thru, but who goes to a coffee shop to manage a roth ira or to purchase items thru online retailers?
<HeadlessHorseman> Email, checking into anywhere, or just for those of us that don't think we need to be monitored that much really.  Hospital, hotel, etc, etc too.
<aedend> I understand and respect that point. I'm assuming you visit hospitals, hotels, coffee shops etc often. In that case I understand the need for protection from prying eyes. But even without a vpn a https connection _should_ be enough.
<aedend> If you're running your vpn thru a server hosted by some company, how can you be certain that they are not monitoring your activity? The DoD can't even secure they're own information so are we supposed to expect our traffic is secure on third party hosting companies?
<cyberanger> aedend: I like knowing that nobody is cookie snarfing me, everyone should be running https, but not everyone does
<cyberanger> also, I like watching Hulu in Canada, and the BBC's iPlayer here in the US ;-)
<cyberanger> And some places do lack the freedoms we have here, and I like to help fix that, the only way a crypto anarchist can.
<cyberanger> (I don't really like the term "crypto anarchist" and don't think it really fits with me too well, but it's the best fit for what I'm describing)
<cyberanger> (Cypherpunk would be a close second)
<HeadlessHorseman> aedend: Well that presumes you route through a server, I can route through the server, home, or a third location.  And either way, passive monitoring vs active.  There's also a saying about privacy and stuff.
<cyberanger> Not to mention, send all your VPN traffic over tor, and makes it next to impossible to map point A to point B & C
<cyberanger> there is a reason I aim to keep my stuff in house too
<cyberanger> Or at least, a subset of it
<cyberanger> It's not that I'm paranoid, it's just that.....welll....you see....uhh.........everybody's out to get me.......that's all.
<HeadlessHorseman> I should look to see how to do that.
<cyberanger> the tor part?
<cyberanger> aedend: also wrst isn't so much elusive as quiet (same problem I have, for perhaps slightly different reasons)
 * cyberanger wishes for the days where busy didn't feel so overwhelming
<wrst> aedend: I don't know, big question is did you?
<aedend> cyberanger, Not to mention, send all your VPN traffic over tor - I've used that method but it would _probably_ be faster to drive to the nearest library, check out a book, drive home, read the book...
<aedend> By then the site I'm trying to access might be loaded - that is, after I've confirmed a hundred times that I am not a robot
<aedend> being a little sarcastic here, but I understand there are certain sacrifices that have to be made in using certain methods
<aedend> wrst, I never got the discount. Everytime I loaded the promo code it would disappear after the page reloaded
<wrst> aedend: hmm well crud let me get you a code that will work retroactively...
<wrst> aedend: I forget where it is at but there is a place to enter a code and enter lasdigital
<aedend> wrst, ok, I've tried several times. Checked the referral stats and it still shows empty.
<wrst> hmm that one worked for me and is still active a year after the fact
<aedend> I can try again, I just did a rebuild on my droplet
<wrst> ditigtal ocean can be a lot of fun
<aedend> yeah, I'm just basically playing
<aedend> I set up a mincraft server for my daughters. They live in east tn. I was surprised how easy it was to setup
<wrst> yeah you can spin one up in no time its pretty good
 * aedend wishes openvpn were a person... he really wants to hurt it right now...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-31
<Unit193> Well, considering who won. :D
<cyberanger> Unit193: I just can't root for the Indians, I could root for Cleveland, but not the Indians
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: Nope... just a setting you have to enable.
<[Ubik]> I have it on good authority that 104.1 may or may not play Monster Mash during the midday show tomorrow... just saing!
<[Ubik]> saying*
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: I'll be out of range
<[Ubik]> ah
<[Ubik]> our ofice hold music might get replaced with that song for the day as well, lol
<[Ubik]> still debating that one
<[Ubik]> would be funny to also replace a few churches' hold music with it.. :P
<cyberanger> Well, maybe, I've got to be in Atlanta again in the evening, I'm debating on staying for the block party and then going.
<[Ubik]> ah, you can always stream it too
<cyberanger> I just need to make sure I get some sleep too
<[Ubik]> actually, did you know we're not broadcasting in stereo now?
<cyberanger> Speaking of streaming I've got pianobarfly, darkice and icecast2 all running nicely on a vultr VPS
<[Ubik]> cool
<[Ubik]> Going to be a late night for me, I have to write/record morning news, then my whole show for tomorrow.
<[Ubik]> But...
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: you might like that, not as useful for you as me I suppose.
<[Ubik]> Seems in the morning we kept having this alien-like noise on 104.1 ... until afternoon. I tracked it down to the 900MHz link between the station and the AM tower. (We can't see the FM tower from the station, so we shoot both the AM and FM feeds to the AM tower, and then there's a receiver + transmitter hooked up at the AM tower that thnn sends the FM to Charleston.)
<[Ubik]> well, could be
<[Ubik]> I had one of my guys kill the 900MHz transmitter at the studio and bam...completely silent, quiet, dead air... no squeal..  but if he pauses the playing song normally, you hear it... so it's that link.
<[Ubik]> Our engineer figured out he could work around the problem by switching from stereo to mono... so on the air we're in mono now...  stream is still 192Kbps MP3 stereo though.
<[Ubik]> Are you streaming the output of pianibarfly through icecast?
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: Sounds like your engineer had a busy time.
<cyberanger> Yes, Streaming and saving the files too
<[Ubik]> Yeah. He does. Course, I think we are having antenna issues with that 900MHz link...because the one for the AM (at the studio side) is showing 4 watts forward power, 2 watts reflected...
<[Ubik]> Once we get that microwave shoot cleaned up we'll go back to stereo of course.
<[Ubik]> And interesting...how are you getting pianobarfly to spit audio into darkice?
<cyberanger> modprobe snd-aloop
<[Ubik]> ah
<[Ubik]> then it becomes a bit easier
<[Ubik]> See, at that point, a man could have his Christmas hold music that way.
<[Ubik]> I was thinking of firing up the Rivendell box this week (I still have that thing, I power it up each year November-January
<[Ubik]> Although the way we're going with things, we have more like 70+ servers now, so switching everyone to it would be kinda a pain.
<cyberanger> So 69 servers don't point at 1 running icecast?
<[Ubik]> lol
<[Ubik]> Well, remember you and Duane found that music...so now they all have a copy of that crappy music and play it off their local drives.
<[Ubik]> So to switch a server over, I have to reconfigure musiconhold.conf (or musiconhold_custom.conf on the myriad of FreePBX systems)
<[Ubik]> I'm seriously considering writing a script (or two) that can be run, given the host name of the FreePBX system, that would SSH in, rename the music on hold config to something, insert the new Christmas config, reload Asterisk.
<[Ubik]> Then afterwards have a script I can run against them all again to restore that backup copy. May do it. Not sure.
<cyberanger> So your mostly FreePBX now?
<[Ubik]> First I gotta get the Rivendell box back online.
<[Ubik]> Half and half maybe?
<[Ubik]> There's a big push to migrate, which I have SOME reservations about.
<[Ubik]> Although it'll probably make my life a bit easier in the end
<cyberanger> And don't blame me on that, I think the music was more Duane than me.
<[Ubik]> (I won't be stuck doing change orders for the rest of my life?)
<[Ubik]> lol
<[Ubik]> All I know is it came from outside my office...hehe
 * [Ubik] was fine using 104.1 as the default source.
<cyberanger> I tried to find stuff that was as appealing as fingers on a chalkboard.
<[Ubik]> Actually, funny note, not long after Brian started working up there... we were all out one day and I had to run by Mix to make an emergency fix on something.
<[Ubik]> He was with us, so Sam stayed in the car, I told him to come in with me real quick.
<[Ubik]> While I was there, I walked him into the Mix studio and asked if he knew what it was...he said no...  and I told him it's the very room his favorite hold music originated from (he HATED it when he was at PI)
<[Ubik]> You somewhere you can stream?
<cyberanger> Yeah, mixed feelings on that, I'd rather stay with FreeSWITCH or Asterisk (I'm not using either atm, reworking it all for Federated VoIP)
<cyberanger> You mean for the pianobarfly setup I did?
<[Ubik]> yeah, I think eventually we'll move off FreePBX to something else (just using it as a stepping stone for now)
<[Ubik]> nah, I was going to say you could stream Mix, and I'd play something
<[Ubik]> http://icecast.voiceopia.com:8000/mix1041.mp3
<[Ubik]> you got it playing?
<cyberanger> Playing the icecast stream
<[Ubik]> yours or Mix?
<cyberanger> Mix
<[Ubik]> ok
<[Ubik]> good, I got it in there then
 * cyberanger bets I'm going to get rick rolled over FM
<[Ubik]> lol nah
<cyberanger> You DJ'ing tonight?
<[Ubik]> nope..  working on news n stuff for morning, but I'm remoted into that studio machine
<[Ubik]> pretty sure you played this one once upon a time when I showed you how to do it
<[Ubik]> so I threw it in there
<cyberanger> 3 Doors Down is likely, but I'm not sure. Knowing the station format it'd be 3 Doors Down or Linkin Park (and more likely 3 Doors Down)
<cyberanger> Playing Kittie or In This Moment would've been a bit much
<[Ubik]> LOL
<[Ubik]> Yeah I think it was 3 doors down, 99% sure
<cyberanger> However at this hour, who'd care?
 * [Ubik] ducks
<[Ubik]> true
<cyberanger> I did my setup knowing that I might have bandwidth when I'm stopped, but not 24/7. Figured I could rsync the files and if I had time, ssh in while streaming it and do some likes and dislikes.
<cyberanger> lol, saw that coming
<[Ubik]> hah
<[Ubik]> Honestly, it didn't cross my mind until you asked about it, and I wasn't sure if we had it or not (figured we did)...sure enough we did.
<[Ubik]> So I put it in there.
<cyberanger> Just knowing your previous pranks....
<[Ubik]> Yeah. I was surprised myself that I didn't think of it.
<[Ubik]> I opened my show once with Kenny G
<cyberanger> I guess with this setup I could get one of those old shoutcast radios on the cheap and play anything through it.
<[Ubik]> Yeah. I could probably even set up a classic Christmas station (I think I have one on my list, even) on Pandora, run it through straight up pianobar (no need to record it), then feed that into Icecast.
<[Ubik]> that could be our music on hold...  except I don't thnk it will segue the songs as well, and I can't as much control the playlist
<cyberanger> Right, and since linode, DO, AWS and Vultr (to my knowledge) don't enable audio, makes it a little easier to setup.
<[Ubik]> Yeah. To be honest I could probably tmux the thing and run it on the Icecast server itself at DO. Wouldn't even have to spin up a new box.
<[Ubik]> I do need to figure out if I'm going to do Rivendell, do I want to run it at the office or here at home.
<cyberanger> should be as simple as modprobe snd-aloop, darkice config needs device = default and then just run it
<cyberanger> I think darkice has to run first or pianobar may lock up
<cyberanger> I tested it once forgetting to have darkice on, and either it was waiting for a device to be made available, had a network delay or something, second darkice was on though, it started playing.
<cyberanger> snd-dummy would get around that if you don't want to stream it.
<[Ubik]> but then what fun would that be?
<cyberanger> Well, for pianobarfly, it'd still record, so I'd still have something to rsync.
<cyberanger> But yeah, rather use snd-aloop and send it to darkice
<[Ubik]> yeah
<[Ubik]> finally, got that wrote
<cyberanger> The news?
<[Ubik]> yeah
<[Ubik]> evidently a girl that I graduated high school with is gunna be on Family Feud on Tuesday
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: Intresting, maybe worth trying to watch if I'm not in training then
<[Ubik]> yeah, may record it
<cyberanger> also, I am running my VM setup on 256MB, pianobarfly darkice and icecast2 on one VM
<cyberanger> I heard it jitter once in three songs now, and I think you'd be tweaking this for lower phone quality and mono, which would get rid of that too
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: ^
<[Ubik]> nice
<[Ubik]> yeah, I could probably run it down to 128kbps mono, although I'd want it to at least work good for HD stuff
<[Ubik]> I'm such a nice guy, I'll probably export my newscast as an MP3
<[Ubik]> reason being, the girl I was telling you about, actually works as US 101 lol
<[Ubik]> but I'll send her my newscast I guess, so she can have it
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> I'm running 192k (which to be fair, I don't need, but think it matches the source) stereo, sample rate of 44100 hz too
<cyberanger> But DO has twice the ram, bet a better processor (which is shared, unlike mine) and a better network connection (which could be the reason for the jitter too)
<[Ubik]> yeah
<[Ubik]> cpanel sucks
<cyberanger> I was giving it a GB, figured I'd scale it rather low for a test for you. Save you some effort.
 * cyberanger could throw it all in a docker container but you already have half the setup.
<[Ubik]> yeah
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: You'd be proud. I managed to work the techno remix of Phantom of The Opera into my show!
<cyberanger> Lol, oh my
<[Ubik]> for real
<[Ubik]> actually--
<[Ubik]> http://segfault.penguintek.net/~ubik/phantom.mp3
<[Ubik]> yeah so I got a bit carried away there having fun
<[Ubik]> wouldn't be the first time though
<cyberanger> And at this hour, would Steve care?
<[Ubik]> Oh, no, that plays at noon tomorow.
<cyberanger> Oh, I hear that now, lol
<[Ubik]> http://www.penguintek.net/stuff/vt6.mp3
<[Ubik]> THAT one is wrong on SO MANY levels
<[Ubik]> that was a few months ago when I was doing 80s Fridays
<[Ubik]> and that was NOT easy, I think it took me about 8 takes...
<[Ubik]> (the vt6 one)
<cyberanger> Yeah, not kidding. and what one song?
<[Ubik]> you heard the vt6 file?
<cyberanger> Just started playing it.
<[Ubik]> ok.. that one was so wrong on many levels, and then when that break finished, the first song of my show
<[Ubik]> http://segfault.penguintek.net/~ubik/dh.mp3
<[Ubik]> yes, I played that on an FM station, lol
<[Ubik]> I'm not sure management ever knew...  lol
<[Ubik]> (The 80s show got canned after 4 weeks, long story, nothing bad, but evidently management doesn't listen to my show, lol)
<[Ubik]> they had plans for another 80s gig and didn't tell anyone, until they found out I started doing it on Fridays
<[Ubik]> so they're going to have me do it on the weekends, eventually
<[Ubik]> but that particular day I did the whole show themed to video game music
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> A whole show to video game theme music.
<[Ubik]> well, I played mostly 80s music but the breaks where I talked I used different BGM each time from 80s video games
<[Ubik]> yay
<cyberanger> Done?
<[Ubik]> almost
<[Ubik]> just gotta upload my breaks and put the music on
<[Ubik]> so only takes a few min
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-01
<Omnifrog> grr
<Omnifrog> my internet is shit tonight
<Omnifrog> EPB gigabit fiber seems more like dial up tonight
<wrst> Omnifrog: that's not good
<wrst> Unreliable much?
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: really? Trick or Treaters streaming too much walking dead off your wifi? ;-)
<Omnifrog> I'm wondering if it's not another smart light bulb attack
<Omnifrog> my desktop (this machine) is on eth
<Omnifrog> and there are no Trick or Treaters in this neck of the woods
<Omnifrog> too rural
<cyberanger> Well that explains why I've not gotten any candy....
<cyberanger> IoT DDoS, not that I know of. I've been keeping an eye on those.
<Omnifrog> I already tried changing my DNS
<Omnifrog> it helped on some sites but not others
<Omnifrog> and netflix on Amazon Fire has sucked all day
<Omnifrog> buffering lasting 10+ seconds for the video feed
<Omnifrog> not the audio though. weird
<Omnifrog> this was a major problem as I am in the last part of season 3 of Star Trek : Enterprise
<cyberanger> Well, then again I'm seeing partial info of targets from the C2 protocol, maybe the issue is upstream OR the devices are inside EPB's network (leaning towards the former, EPB could null route infected accounts)
<Omnifrog> I'm really not a fan of EPB's set top boxes
<Omnifrog> they skimped on those big tim e
<Omnifrog> maybe they have better boxes now. mine is several years old
<cyberanger> One can hope
<Omnifrog> I'll go on record as saying fuck IoT though
<Omnifrog> I never thought that was a good idea
<cyberanger> The way it's been done, Same
<Omnifrog> a huge part of the blame goes to Make and the tech blogs
<Omnifrog> and the like
<cyberanger> Eh, more that security doesn't sell
<Omnifrog> they helped market this trash to the geek community
<Omnifrog> then the novices ate it up
<cyberanger> Alongside the firewalls people don't buy, the ISP source filters ISP's don't enable, sure.
<Omnifrog> well, yeah
<cyberanger> I mean, it's not just one thing.
<Omnifrog> it takes a village to kill the internet
<Omnifrog> lol
<Omnifrog> but still... thinking back to all those posts about new security cam systems on tech blogs
<cyberanger> haha
<Omnifrog> I don't recall any of them making much of a fuss about security of the actual system
<cyberanger> That should have been secured, disable telnet
<Omnifrog> what percentage of the consumer population even knows what that means let alone how to do it ?
<Omnifrog> 0?
<Omnifrog> .001?
<Omnifrog> probably less than that
<Omnifrog> it's going to be a rough year for the internet
<cyberanger> Agreed
<Omnifrog> dog videos will marry cat macros
<Omnifrog> people will start putting slices of bread on more kinds of aminals
<Omnifrog> and if Trump wins Orange will be new EVERYTHING
<Omnifrog> I need a drink
<Omnifrog> I'm hyperventilating
<cyberanger> lol
<Omnifrog> also, the new Bloom County book is great
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: The block party is calling your name again.
<[Ubik]> And yeah, security doesn't sell, until you've been compromised.
<[Ubik]> I can tell you half our office is probably pissed off/annoyed/whatever at the security I have in place. But, if I didn't have it in place, they'd even be more pissed off/annoyed/etc. at the results. (Which, of course, they don't know and will never realize, but...)
<Omnifrog> people dont appreciate or even notice what you do all too often. but you can bet your bottom they will take notice if what you failed to be
<Omnifrog> s/if/of
<cyberanger> Unit193 lol
<Omnifrog> also s/be/do
<Omnifrog> wtf frog? you're drunk. stop typing
<cyberanger> [Ubik] block party calling?
<[Ubik]> Yeah, they want you to come back down and work a little more. :P
<[Ubik]> Omnifrog: Exactly.
<Omnifrog> my typing is like a translation from Asian text tonight
 * [Ubik] is just glad he's almost done with his midday show
<Omnifrog> show?
<Omnifrog> are you a stipper?
<Omnifrog> stripper*
<Omnifrog> I blame my cognitive abilities on a 2.5 year olg girl
<Omnifrog> guh
<Omnifrog> I was babysitting my grand daughter today
<Omnifrog> I'm a bit worn out
<[Ubik]> hah
<[Ubik]> nah, a DJ on the side
<[Ubik]> for a radio station on FM
<Omnifrog> I was a DJ of a few years
<Omnifrog> on an internet station
 * Unit193 doesn't want to picture [Ubik] as a stripper...
<[Ubik]> cyberanger tried to pay me good money to strip at the block party tonight but I wouldn't do it
<[Ubik]> not that I have any dignity or anything, I just wouldn't do it
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: funny
<cyberanger> Unit193: no you don't
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-02
<Omnifrog> guh
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: So I got snd-aloop loaded, darkice and pianobar run, but no audio.
<[Ubik]> (pianobar has time code scrolling, and I can tune into the stream, but hear nothing)
<[Ubik]> appears snd-aloop is broken...it just doesn't pass audio (there's no actual audio being sent to the streaming server)
<[Ubik]> what's weird is I load snd-aloop on my machine, aplay something into it, arecord out of it, and nada
<[Ubik]> bug in Jessie, perhaps?
<cyberanger> [Ubik] check the darkice setting
<cyberanger> Device =
<[Ubik]> yeah
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: I have device = hw:0,0
<[Ubik]> but I've toyed around with that a bunch
<[Ubik]> I thought perhaps pianobar was at fault, so I tried to aplay something using -D hw:0,0 and still nothing
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: OK, now we're getting somewhere... I think it's a matter of figuring out the right dang devices.
<[Ubik]> device = hw:Loopback,1,0 is what you gotta have in darice, and hw:Loopback,0,0 in your aplay command line, and you get audio
<[Ubik]> (i.e. it has to be a slightly different device)
<[Ubik]> ok and that setting also makes pianobar work
<cyberanger> That's a little different in mine, but snd-aloop is my only "device" so that'll explain it.
<[Ubik]> Same here, it's running on DO.
<[Ubik]> Oh for kicks, I have it up at http://icecast.voiceopia.com:8000/mohstream
<[Ubik]> Dod some hacking with the event command in pianobar + wget to push the track updates to the server.
<[Ubik]> Did*
<[Ubik]> OK, it's back... I had to shut it down so I could stick it all inside a screen session and detach it
<[Ubik]> Not half bad. I have the Rivendell box here at home and may eventually set it up since it has my library in it, but the library so far on that station for Pandora isn't bad.
<[Ubik]> Right now it's TSO
<cyberanger> [Ubik] I'd be interested in looking at that script.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-03
<Omnifrog> why icecast?
<Omnifrog> and WHY XMAS?!?!?
<Omnifrog> when I was on the air I refused to broadcast xmas music till ~mid December
<Omnifrog> even then they were mostly contemporary covers
<[Ubik]> Omnifrog: Seems everyone here's going to that already. It's on cable, two local FM stations are running it (one of them started BEFORE Halloween, go figure.)
<[Ubik]> Either I'm misinterpreting things or it's getting earlier and earlier every year.
<Omnifrog> same here in the Chattanooga area
<[Ubik]> Omnifrog: ah, so you are local then? heh
<[Ubik]> guess so based on your hostname
<[Ubik]> I'm in Cleveland
<Omnifrog> not far away
<Omnifrog> one of my kids live there
<[Ubik]> ah
<[Ubik]> Yeah, I'm guessing you are more Ooltewah area.
<[Ubik]> I'm on 104.1 up here weekdays.
<Omnifrog> yep
<Omnifrog> I don't know if we get that station here
<[Ubik]> What do you recommend instead of icecast?
<Omnifrog> when I was a DJ I used IDJC and sc-serv
<[Ubik]> ah
<Omnifrog> on shoutcast
<[Ubik]> I used to use shoutcast years ago
<[Ubik]> I guess I gravitated to icecast because one server could handle multiple streams
<Omnifrog> I never bothered to look into the difference
<[Ubik]> (well, one physical box could do it with shoutcast too, but you had to have a different set of ports per stream)
<Omnifrog> yeah, sc-serv can only stream one stream per instance of the server
<Omnifrog> yep
<Omnifrog> with shoutcast you need a total of 4 ports open for 2 streams
<Omnifrog> in my case I was streaming a 24k and a 64 k stream
<Omnifrog> IDJC can be a real pain in the ass though
<Omnifrog> getting Jack and alsa to cooperate makes me want to crush my keyboard with my forehead
<[Ubik]> yeah
<[Ubik]> Load up XP with a hacked copy of SAM Broadcaster and your life goes much easier :P
<Omnifrog> I've seen plenty of other DJs fight with SAM
<Omnifrog> no thanks
<Omnifrog> maybe I'm biased
<Omnifrog> but once you get IDJC working it's really a great console
<Omnifrog> getting it working is the hard part
<Omnifrog> I havent been on air since 2014 so I optimistically assume it has improved
<[Ubik]> yeah, it's a PITA
<[Ubik]> or was, I hadn't messed with it in a while either
<[Ubik]> I used SAM years ago, it was OK
<[Ubik]> just give me a copy of Simian, a board, a true processor, and a mic... lol
<[Ubik]> or, Rivendell
<[Ubik]> WTNW over in Jasper (820 AM, but the transmitter is MIA right now)
<[Ubik]> they run Rivendell
<[Ubik]> buddy of mine runs that station
<Omnifrog> Ha! found it http://imgur.com/a/baLHI
<Omnifrog> my syation back in 2012
<Omnifrog> station *
<Omnifrog> Note: I changed the "ON AIR" sign to florescent red after I took that pic
<Omnifrog> there is a black light on that box and at the time I only had green paper that glowed under UV
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: Why not icecast?
<Omnifrog> at the time I didn't know the difference between the 2
<Omnifrog> I still don't really
<Omnifrog> but the station I worked for used shoutcast so it wasnt a choice really
<cyberanger> Fair enough, and half of why for me is ease of install, apt-get install icecast2 and done.
<Omnifrog> if it were that easy I would gladly have done that
<Omnifrog> it wasn't an option though
<cyberanger> I get that
<[Ubik]> nice
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-04
<Omnifrog_> I smell something vaguely electrical and I cant find the source
<[Ubik]> just chill for a while and it will become evident
<[Ubik]> :)
<Omnifrog_> it's been hours
<Omnifrog_> I've searched and sniffed
<[Ubik]> go to bed
<[Ubik]> I dare ya
<[Ubik]> lol
<Omnifrog_> <_<
<[Ubik]> I swear people out here on 75 are flying tonight
<Omnifrog_> you know that is not possible
<[Ubik]> just passed those three crosses on northbound side
<[Ubik]> Bonny Oaks
<[Ubik]> is the smell inside or outside?
<Omnifrog_> you are in my neck of the woods
<[Ubik]> yeah
<[Ubik]> figured so
<Omnifrog_> inside. actually it's strongest here at my desk
<[Ubik]> you familiar with the pipe organ place?
<Omnifrog_> no
<[Ubik]> must be something near the desk
<Unit193> Computer's on fire, got it.
<[Ubik]> yeah it's on old Lee highway near summit
<[Ubik]> oh?
<[Ubik]> found the source?
<[Ubik]> nothing like a good computer fire on a Thursday night
<Omnifrog_> I know ot's odd but I really dont get out much
<Omnifrog_> it's*
<Omnifrog_> I spend most of my days in the woods
<Omnifrog_> or on netflix
<[Ubik]> ah
<[Ubik]> what's this wet stuff falling on our car?
<Omnifrog_> imaginary?
<[Ubik]> as we start up the south side of white oak
<[Ubik]> must be
<[Ubik]> lol
<Omnifrog_> every drop we get tonight will evaporate before it can make a difference
<[Ubik]> yeah
<[Ubik]> here in Cleveland now and it's fairly wet but still not significant
<minasota> Why does my laptop get so hot when running an os off usb stick?
<Omnifrog> that shouldn't happen
<minasota> why not? What causes the fan to kick on - the operating system or something beyond that tells it things are getting warm?
<Omnifrog> when the system boots (from any device) the OS is loaded into RAM and runs from there for the most part
<minasota> I'm booting tails from a thumb drive on a mbp. Strange
<Omnifrog> maybe something in the BIOS ?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-05
<Omnifrog> fing out what processes are driving the CPU into madness ?
<minasota> not loaded, runs clean and responsive. I'll brb
<aedend> cyberanger: EPB, TUB, CDE, Jackson Energy Authority, Morristown Utility Systems, BTSE and PES all offer fiber to the home (inside electrical footprint).
<aedend> On Aug. 10, a federal appellate court ruled against a  FCC plan that would have allowed municipalities to build their own broadband networks, despite state laws explicitly prohibiting such buildouts.
<aedend> State of Tennessee Private Chapter No. 54 (House Bill No. 2658) Looks like it's trying to change the "language" to allow those municipalities to extend their service
<aedend> Section 4 subsection 3 mentions "lease". Just curious if this opens the door for EPB to lease their service to extend beyond their footprint as they had previously planned?
<cyberanger> aedend: I'm in Cleveland, just outside the EPB footprint, I know my rep is co-sponsoring it to allow a partnership with Cleveland Utilities along those lines.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-06
<netritious> minasota: If I install the OS directly to USB, and the OS boots, runs normally, I should, and have, expected the OS to perform as if installed directly to internal storage. ALthough the thumbdrive will get hot.
<netritious> BUT...
<Omnifrog> ..
<netritious> power management seems to be lacking sometimes in Live OS
<netritious> many chars redacted lol
<netritious> ...regardless of the media I boot the Live OS from.
<netritious> howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi netritious
<Omnifrog> I cant think of anything that could be the problem
<netritious> I was pretty sure it was an old hardware kind of issue, where some drivers are just dropped because they aren't maintained and/or are too old to worry about, but I might be wrong.
<Omnifrog> have you ever run that distro from a hard drive on that hardware ?
<netritious> tails? no
<netritious> I don't think you are supposed to? idk
<netritious> maybe some people install it.
<Omnifrog> well probably
<Omnifrog> I've never played with it
<netritious> but if my laptop was overheating from a live distro I would probably try to install it just to see what happens.
<Omnifrog> did you look see what processes are running?
<Omnifrog> did you try $top
<netritious> Omnifrog of course. But when the fan is running wide open with an idle CPU, <512MB RAM utilization, and ssd?
<netritious> ..or the fan /is not/ running...lol, or running at min speed while my CPU is peaking.
<Omnifrog> is the air coming out of the fan exhaust actually hot when this happens?
<netritious> I've experienced this more on old hardware than anything else though, and not recently.
<netritious> depends
<netritious> I've had different hardware act different ways with Live OS
<netritious> this was originally an issue minasota had with a more recent laptop
<netritious> *current
<netritious> oh yeah, you were there for that :D
<Omnifrog> does your bios have a cpu fan calibration option?
<netritious> I honestly do not recall a BIOS that doesn't have it, at least in the past 7-10 years
<Omnifrog> try that?
<netritious> I'm sure I did at some point lol
<netritious> not all BIOS confiruations "stick" when the OS boots....you know that
<Omnifrog> I got no idea. this problem would drive me nuts if it were mine
<netritious> *configurations
<Omnifrog> I wouldn't give up untill it killed me though
<Omnifrog> I HATE being defeated by hardware
<netritious> eh I have a really old toshiba laptop that I keep around to remind me that sometimes no matter how hard you try it just won't work.
<netritious> lol, me too Omnifrog!
<Omnifrog> does it have a floppy drive on it?
<netritious> not that old
<netritious> although it was maybe five? six? years ago maybe I tossed a 486 DX4-100 compaq
<netritious> finally
<netritious> the toshiba I believe is 2003/2004
<netritious> it came from the factory with XP
<Omnifrog> I have an old Toshiba 2065CDS I've been itching to try linux on
<netritious> it ran ubuntu jaunty ok. Nothing has ran right on it since.
<Omnifrog> it's got a win95/NT sticker on it
<netritious> this is a tecra, but can't recall the model atm lol
<netritious> nice :)
<Omnifrog> complete with a floppy drive and a CD drive
<netritious> NICE! Runs?
<Omnifrog> not a single USB port to be found
<Omnifrog> it does run! win95
<Omnifrog> not sure why 95 is on there
<netritious> lol
<Omnifrog> yard sale find
<Omnifrog> I still have a 486 DX2
<Omnifrog> and an apple II
<Omnifrog> oh, and a 286
<Omnifrog> not sure why I keep them
<Omnifrog> the mice in the garage like their company I guess
<netritious> nice. the last 286 I saw was .... 1995? yep, about right. Even then it was ancient.
<netritious> lol
<netritious> I had to get rid of my old stuff. I still have a lot but not nearly the amount I used to.
<Omnifrog> my youngest childs first computer was that old 286 running win 3.11 in 2002
<Omnifrog> the 486 was his second machine
<netritious> Those are very good to start IMHO
<Omnifrog> he was 2 at the time, heheh
<netritious> I gave my daughter my oldest hardware when she was 5 or so. Before that she sat in my lap and typed on Her keyboard (wasn't connected)
<Omnifrog> at 4 years old I upgraded his rig to a 333mhz K5?
<netritious> I used it to help her learn ABC's and 123's, and eventually to type properly heh
<Omnifrog> dual boot
<netritious> I did
<Omnifrog> lol, geeks of a feather flock together
<netritious> but it was an AMD K62 500Mhz, Socket 7
<netritious> so true Omnifrog :)
<Omnifrog> I have a grand daughter now. she is going to be 3 in Feb
<Omnifrog> she got her first computer at 2
<netritious> that's awesome Omnifrog! Congrats!
<Omnifrog> I built it out of junk drawer stuff
<netritious> Oh wait, I read that wrong lol
<netritious> For some reason I read it as /will have grandaughter on Feb 3 lol
<netritious> Omnifrog: did you use to DJ?
<netritious> or do you still?
<Omnifrog> I did
<Omnifrog> but not now any more
<Omnifrog> for a little more than 2 years
<netritious> are your sets on soundcloud?
<Omnifrog> no. I was on a game related station
<Omnifrog> Kingdom Of Loathing
<Omnifrog> I really didn't have "sets"as such
<Omnifrog> it was total free form, almost all requests accepted, listener created bumps and content accepted
<Omnifrog> the station really didnt have any rules for content or format
<Omnifrog> other than the golden rule
<Omnifrog> Dont Be A Dick
<Omnifrog> all hail our patron saint Wil Wheaton
<netritious> :)
<netritious> I thought it might be electronic maybe, something I usually have on in the bg for white noise.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-10-31
<cyberanger> https://www.howtogeek.com/fyi/ubuntu-19.04-is-named-disco-dingo-arriving-april-2019/
<wrst> nice name :)
<HeadlessHorseman> \o   LET'S   o/
<HeadlessHorseman>  |>  DISCO! <|
<HeadlessHorseman> < \         / >
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-11-01
<wrst> ha ha ha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-11-02
 * ZachGibbens yawns, tries to wake up.
